# Small Log CSM Build



## djg (Apr 4, 2020)

I did a search already, here and on another forum, but didn't find much on what I'm looking for.

Has anyone built their own small log CSM? Photos?

My saw is only 60cc and I have a 24" bar and ripping chain. But I only plan on milling a couple of boards at a time or breaking a log down into manageable size.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm not sure what CSM stands for but I bought one of these to use on logs

Timber Tuff Lumber Cutting Guide


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 4, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I'm not sure what CSM stands for but I bought one of these to use on logs
> 
> Timber Tuff Lumber Cutting Guide



took me a moment Barry but finally remembered. Chain Saw Mill. @djg , Dan, search “Alaska Mill” or something like that. Someone on this site uses one, just can’t remember. @Graybeard , you remember?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Apr 4, 2020)

I've got one of those Timber Tuff style attachments. And I did a search for CSMs, will try Alaskan Mill. And I'm looking for a build (cheap) plan.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 5, 2020)

Garry, sorry my memory is lost, can't remember where I put it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2020)

djg said:


> And I'm looking for a build (cheap) plan.


Search YouTube. There's a couple of guys that have built there own.
I'm a chainsaw miller.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 6, 2020)

It the Alaskan Chainsaw Mill is too much then take a look at the Strongway Chainsaw Mill at Northern Tools. Looks to be a cheaper clone coming from China. ttps://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200729944_200729944 

Other notes: You'll lose a lot of width for mounting the mill with a 24'' blade because the mill can't be mounted over the bar's nose gear (pinching gear keeps it from turning). If you mill very much then you'll be putting a lot of wear on the 60cc chainsaw so keep that in mind if you need your saw for other work. Last but not least, you will be working near the hot exhaust when the saw is running full open makes so aim for a slight breeze blowing from behind, and cut going slightly downhill whenever possible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Apr 6, 2020)

I hear you Karl, I'd only be doing a cut or two on small logs to break down a log for the band saw and the like.


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 7, 2020)

Just remembered from watching a demo by one of our turning club members that had one: there is a "rip" chain that makes a real difference. Had no idea there was such a thing. Just wanted to mention it in case I wasn't the only one that didn't know.


----------

